# Compaction device



## Berge9798 (Feb 28, 2018)

What do you guys use for the most part for compaction in a small scale. Such as side walk, patio prep, building back fills. My guys are hitting me up for a new rt trench roler. They work great for that type of work but rattle them selves to death. I have a couple of them right now prob 10 years old. Just seems like my mechanic is out fixing them all the time.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

My boot.

Wireless or excavator/back hoe mounted ?

Are you cleaning the machine properly, if they are working right the machine shouldn't rattle, just the working face /wheel. power wash then storage oil/grease? on paint free metal...

To much, too little GPM or Pressure? damaged rubbers?


Call your dealer and tell what you like and don't like about the one's you own now.
Ask to test drive the new stuff.

Are your men tearing up your stuff? maybe some discrete observation/ hidden video of the men at work with out you?


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

For small jobs we use an upright tamper or rammer. Wacker brand.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

For small stuff, we use a plate compactor. Have 2 Whacker. One is bigger and older. It doesn't get out much, because of the weight.

For myself, a trench roller would be overkill for a small project. I'm just thinking of transporting, unloading, re-loading, and taking back to the shop. 
A plate compactor can be loaded with 2 guys. One if you are stuck by yourself. I slide it up a ramp, in those cases.


----------



## Berge9798 (Feb 28, 2018)

Fouthgeneration said:


> My boot.
> 
> Wireless or excavator/back hoe mounted ?
> 
> ...



The ones I have a problem with are the remote controlled ones. Just seems like they are broke down with little problems about half the time. I am trying to decide if I should buy another excavator mounted compactor or if buying another RT is the way to go. Just feeling out what other guys mainly use. maybe there is something else I should try.


----------



## DATEC (Nov 4, 2017)

A plate compactor is all you need for most jobs. One for an excavator is wayyy over kill and can cause more harm then good if not used properly.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Those sheep foot trench rollers do self destruct it seems. I have only rented them and I don't think one time I have not had issues with it.

I have a vibrating plate for my mini ex and I had problems with it right out of the box. I think it has finally been resolved with a replacement valve block...time will tell.

I use a jumping jack where appropriate and a walk behind plate when appropriate. The vibratory plate on the mini ex is meant to keep men out of the trench, and not have to rent an unreliable sheep foot.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd think wireless remotes would be getting cheaper every minute with 100,000,000 of wireless drones selling every year now... but an extra wire controller wire harness if needed... Maybe buying a new one of what you know how to maintain would pay?

Finding the man that will choose and use the correct machine much harder than buying the machines IMHO. I'd think the jumping jack and hand held air tamper would ALWAYS be available at the work site to use with the big boy packers for quality back filling....
Maybe adding an operator/tamper runner & dedicated tool carrier hoe to some of your crew sets to speed the operations?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i hate any compaction device you have to hang onto, manually steer, manually stand it back up when it tips over.

if it won't go on an excavator, or front of a skid steer, i want nothing to do with it.


----------



## nelsoncarr (Mar 3, 2018)

We use large reversible plate compactor.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Water and Time settle all things!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nick!

Where the hell have you been?

We've missed you! :thumbsup:

Cricket can get your old password and identity back, so you don't look like a new guy.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Hello Tom,

I've missed all of you!

I tried contacting administration but I didn't get a reply?

We should catch up. Hijacking Berge9798's thread isn't the right place though. 

Sorry Berge9798 for that.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm not able to message Cricket about getting my original ID reinstated. Can anyone get me in touch with him?

Thank you!


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Perfect application for a standard plate compactor. Whacker makes a good one, and get a Honda engine if possible.


----------

